# لنتعلم solidworks بطريقة watch and learn



## hokagai (8 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم هده بعض عناوين الدروس المرجو اضافة عناوين اخرى لتعم المنفعة و شكرا 
ارجو ان ينال الموضوع استحسان الاعضاء  .


----------



## hokagai (8 سبتمبر 2006)

سامحوني لقد نسيت وضع العناوين . 

[***]http://www.solidprofessorstore.com/Samples/pho_sample1.html[/***]

[***]http://www.solidprofessorstore.com/Samples/pho_sample2.html[/***]

[***]http://www.solidprofessorstore.com/Samples/pho_sample3.html[/***]

[***]http://www.solidprofessorstore.com/Samples/Blocks.html[/***]

[***]http://www.solidprofessorstore.com/Samples/MateDiagnostics.html[/***]

[***]http://www.solidprofessorstore.com/UpdateTraining2006Samples/Closed-Contours.html[/***]

[***]http://www.solidprofessorstore.com/Samples/CheckInAssy.html[/***]

[***]http://www.solidprofessorstore.com/UpdateTraining2006Samples/3dDrawingView.html[/***]

[***]http://www.solidprofessorstore.com/UpdateTraining2006Samples/Edge_Flanges.html[/***]

[***]http://www.solidprofessorstore.com/Samples/Twist.html[/***]

[***]http://www.solidprofessorstore.com/Samples/ImageTransparency.html[/***]

[***]http://www.solidprofessorstore.com/Samples/AppCallouts.html[/***]

[***]http://www.solidprofessorstore.com/UpdateTraining2006Samples/Vent-Featu[/***]

[***]http://www.solidprofessorstore.com/UpdateTraining2006Samples/Vent-Fe[/***]
ature.html

[***]http://www.solidprofessorstore.com/UpdateTraining2006Samples/3dDraw[/***]
ingView.html

[***]http://www.solidprofessorstore.com/UpdateTraining2006Samples/Fill-P[/***]
atterns.html

[***]http://www.solidprofessorstore.com/Samples/ut_sample2.html[/***]


----------



## islam2a (17 سبتمبر 2006)

والله دروس رائعة ومفيدة
بارك الله فيك


----------



## abo_slaim (19 سبتمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Ahmed A. Sakr (21 سبتمبر 2006)

thanks alot


----------



## hokagai (22 سبتمبر 2006)

you are welcome


----------



## MDREAM (9 أكتوبر 2006)

يسلموا 

و لك مني الف شكر وشكر

تحياتي لك

و رمضان كريم

Mdream


----------



## MDREAM (9 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا لك عالموضوع الرائع

بس ياريت لو يكون في وصلة تحميل

اشكرك مره اخرى

و تحياتي لك

Mdream


----------



## معماري ناقد (9 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم

لكن اخي هل يمكن استخدام هذا البرنامج في بناء ومعالجة الموديل المعماري ؟؟ وبجودة عالية


----------



## waleednazar (8 فبراير 2007)

جهد رائع ومشكورر اخى


----------



## mohaon (21 فبراير 2007)

شكرا لك اخي على مجهوداتك


----------



## magdyalsay (3 مارس 2009)

هذه المعلومات غاية فى الاهمية وياريت تكملها و مشكوور جداااا جدااا شرح وافى ومنظم ومعلومات وافية قلما نجدها فى مثل هذه المواضيع و من ناحيتى ساحاول عرض ما اصل اليه من معلومات ان شاء الله قريبا جدا


----------

